# [*update, case closed, thanks everyone*]Urgent---This is 70-200 IS MK I or MkII?



## 00Q (Jan 21, 2012)

[*Update, thanks guys for your answers, case closed*]

Just bought a lens online. It was advertised as MkII. But after paying, I noticed that the lens hood is ET-86, not ET-87 which is the hood for the MKII. 

Can someone who knows the difference identify if this is a MKI or MKII?? If its a MKI I'll need to get back to the seller. I only have 1 photo. 

thanks


----------



## sheedoe (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Urgent---This is 70-200 IS MK I or MkII?*

Its definitely mark I. The mark II's focus ring is slightly wider.

comparison pics here:

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EF-70-200mm-f-2.8-L-IS-II-USM-Lens-Review.aspx


----------



## dswtan (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Urgent---This is 70-200 IS MK I or MkII?*

Agree @sheedoe. Lens is turned so you can't see the "II" on the silver band at far left. 

Rapidly swap between two tabs in a browser on these pages to see the wider rubber focus ring on the II:
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EF-70-200mm-f-2.8-L-IS-USM-Lens-Review.aspx
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EF-70-200mm-f-2.8-L-IS-II-USM-Lens-Review.aspx


----------



## JR (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Urgent---This is 70-200 IS MK I or MkII?*

Sorry 00Q, this does look like a mark I. On the silver circle at the top where it is written 70-200mm if it is a mark II it would be marked as such. Just checked on mine.

Good luck resolving with your seller...regards,

Jacques


----------



## markko (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Urgent---This is 70-200 IS MK I or MkII?*

Apart from the hood, that should be of type "ET-87", the silver ring near the lens should say "Canon Zoom Lens EF 70-200mm 1:2.8 L IS *II* USM"...

Cheers,
Mark.


----------



## 00Q (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Urgent---This is 70-200 IS MK I or MkII?*



JR said:


> Sorry 00Q, this does look like a mark I. On the silver circle at the top where it is written 70-200mm if it is a mark II it would be marked as such. Just checked on mine.
> 
> Good luck resolving with your seller...regards,
> 
> Jacques



Yes just what I thought. case closed. Thanks everyone....will contact the seller


----------



## bvukich (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Urgent---This is 70-200 IS MK I or MkII?*

That is without a doubt a Mk I, sorry


----------



## TexPhoto (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: Urgent---This is 70-200 IS MK I or MkII?*




IMG_2441 by TexPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## 00Q (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: Urgent---This is 70-200 IS MK I or MkII?*



TexPhoto said:


> IMG_2441 by TexPhoto, on Flickr



thanks. Looks like I bought a MKI. 

Already resolved it with the seller. Thanks a lot for everyone that has responded


----------



## TexPhoto (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: Urgent---This is 70-200 IS MK I or MkII?*

Canon should have done something to distinguish them a little better. 2 red rings? ;D What did the seller say? Ooops? 

I am always intreaged on eBay when someone selling a $1000+ lens posts terrible photos, or none at all. It generally makes me avoid the auction, although sometimes people just don't take the time. If I am really interested I'll ask for detailed photos via email.


----------



## 00Q (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: Urgent---This is 70-200 IS MK I or MkII?*



TexPhoto said:


> Canon should have done something to distinguish them a little better. 2 red rings? ;D What did the seller say? Ooops?
> 
> I am always intreaged on eBay when someone selling a $1000+ lens posts terrible photos, or none at all. It generally makes me avoid the auction, although sometimes people just don't take the time. If I am really interested I'll ask for detailed photos via email.



got a full refund. Seller was selling on the behalf of his partner so he doesnt much about lenses. I dont mind as I got my money back  thanks to you guys we caught the problem before it was sent so no money wasted on both parties 

Yes, canon should ahve done something better on the IS II, like a slightly different paint work on the body...grrr


----------



## bvukich (Jan 22, 2012)

00Q said:


> Yes, canon should ahve done something better on the IS II, like a slightly different paint work on the body...grrr



I vote for red flames.


----------



## briansquibb (Jan 22, 2012)

Painting it black would be nice


----------



## bvukich (Jan 22, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> Painting it black would be nice



Would black with red flames be a suitable compromise?


----------

